# DUCK



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Given the thumb a good rest so time to start back. so having a go at a couple of Ducks, a male and female mallard, tending to use the vice and chisel route to relieve the pressure on thumb when hand holding to carve. Will prob make them interchangeable, this saves on shanks and if any one requests any or some of the range it's a simple job to turn them into a single fixed topper stick.



































The pic's were taken at a local carving club I go to when in Brid. - East Yorkshire Woodcarvers , a small friendly group who mainly do relief carving, but since I started one or two are showing interest in having a go at making a stick.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

coming on Gloops always like tosee work in progress.

i also do all the basic work with chisel.

Although i am thinkof getting a axminster power carver .One thing i will be getting is a smallrange of saburr burrs.I use carbide burrs but there small and was after something with a better cutting action.after seeing some of them used on u tube .bit price per burr

keeep the pics flowing


----------



## walkingthedog (Jun 17, 2017)

Coming along nicely Gloops can't wait to see more progress.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks Gloops. Nice to see the in progress pics and the shots of the club members in the background are interesting as well.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Good to see U back at it Gloops. I have given the paws a break as well, seems the old Arthur doesn't like all this humid, wet weather we are having.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking good Gloops! looks like you have some younger carvers in your group. That is great. our group are all gray hairs.


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

Managed to get outside in between the showers and do a bit more shaping, the second was started at the same time and is running in parallel.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

good of you to do the photos allways interested thanks


----------



## Gloops (Jan 23, 2015)

More progress on the Duck, although having a prob with conjunctivitis stings like hell in sunlight so have to head for the shade and wear sun specs.


----------



## cobalt (Nov 14, 2013)

looking good. nice attention to detail under the bill


----------

